# Street Signs



## Nick

I think this street sign speaks for itself.


----------



## Nick

If you see someone drowning...LOL


----------



## billsharpe

The drowning pix is much funnier...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

billsharpe said:


> The drowning pix is much funnier...


Agree... :lol: (lol)


----------



## Nick

Thank you so much, guys...

The first pic was posted _over_ two years ago. I'm much funnier now.


----------



## jerry downing

South Exchange in Chicago


----------



## rsblaski

Nick said:


> I think this street sign speaks for itself.


Took me a day, but NOW I get it, lol.


----------



## The Merg

I remember seeing one of these up in New Hampshire...










- Merg


----------



## hdtvfan0001




----------



## hdtvfan0001




----------



## hdtvfan0001




----------



## trh




----------



## matt




----------



## Kevin F

If I was Charlie Sheen, I would call this thread a win. And I may be wrong on calling this thread a win, but I doubt it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

*Not exactly sure why/how these would be street signs...but they do have specific directions.... *


----------



## The Merg

So is the one on the right saying that you can do that or not supposed to do that? I don't see an 'X' or a universal DO NOT symbol on it... :lol:

- Merg


----------



## hdtvfan0001

The Merg said:


> So is the one on the right saying that you can do that or not supposed to do that? I don't see an 'X' or a universal DO NOT symbol on it... :lol:
> 
> - Merg


Therein lies the mystery.


----------



## Nick

...two points of view, across the street from each other.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

*I guess it's even important to be careful where you park your car...*


----------



## billsharpe

Nick said:


> ...two points of view, across the street from each other.


More, Nick, please!
You're getting funnier yet.


----------



## Shades228

Here's the full thing on the signs about dogs and their souls. It's worth a read.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/signs/dogheaven.asp


----------



## kiknwing

Every year I go to my summer work party I have to wonder...


----------



## Laxguy

An attempt at a humorous (????) plea for civility. 
Since the word "aspersions" got truncated, the sign is borked.


----------



## Laxguy

Shades228 said:


> Here's the full thing on the signs about dogs and their souls. It's worth a read.
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/signs/dogheaven.asp


Thanks for that. It includes a link so we can all make our signs..... My first attempt taught me to watch length of lines.


----------



## Nick

Now that its _almost_ Summer...










...let's go for a swim!​


----------



## B Newt




----------



## Nick

Oh, so _that's_ where they hide their leftovers!

I've always wondered about that...


----------



## trh




----------



## Scott Kocourek

My favorite.


----------



## billsharpe

My monitor was just a little too dark to read the sign. Pasted image into graphic program, adjusted brightness and could read sign:

DEAD END

Now that's funny!


----------



## B Newt




----------



## MysteryMan

trh said:


>


:icon_lol:


----------



## B Newt




----------



## Nick

...and the difference is? :lol:


----------



## rsblaski

Nick said:


> ...and the difference is? :lol:


Garbage is wet and squishy. Trash is dry and crunchy. (Generally)


----------



## Nick

rsblaski said:


> Garbage is wet and squishy. Trash is dry and crunchy. (Generally)


Yeah, that sounds having sex and cereal for breakfast, but I'm not sure which is which.

BTW, thanks for the clue. :sure:


----------



## Laxguy

rsblaski said:


> Garbage is wet and squishy. Trash is dry and crunchy. (Generally)


Depends on whether you pronounce it 'garbage' or 'Gar-baaaggghhe' 

And one man's trash is another's treasure, but seldom applies to the wet and squishy stuff.


----------



## trh

From a Lewis Grizzard piece about this very issue.


> Did you know there was a difference between trash and garbage?
> 
> I'm nearly 40 years old, and I didn't know that. I always figured trash and garbage were the same thing, a bunch of stuff you wanted to throw away.
> 
> You live, you learn.
> 
> The other morning, I walked outside my house and I noticed the can in which I dump my refuse (a highbrow word for a bunch of stuff you want to throw away), was still full from the previous day.
> 
> There was a little note stuck to the can. It said, in essence, that my refuse hadn't been picked up because - and I quote - "trash and garbage had been mixed." What's the difference?


*Link to Full Article*


----------



## B Newt




----------



## The Merg

!rolling

- Merg


----------



## 4HiMarks

rsblaski said:


> Garbage is wet and squishy. Trash is dry and crunchy. (Generally)


I had a co-worker who didn't know the difference either. She always wondered why it was such a big deal when the garbage collectors in NYC went on strike in the middle of the summer.

As I understand it, the population density in Manhattan is so high that garbage disposals in every apartment would overwhelm the sewage system - so they are illegal, and everyone has to keep an old-fashioned garbage can.


----------



## B Newt




----------



## Nick




----------



## Nick

*Math and Mike's don't mix. Don't drink and derive.*


----------



## B Newt




----------



## B Newt

One More


----------



## Huskie_2009

Great thread!

First it was the zombies ...










Now they've moved on to politics ...


----------



## Carl Spock

Here's one I took the other day of a sign in La Crescent, Minnesota. I don't know about you but I know what I'm doing for summer fun!

I can't wait for August.

Any bets the festival starts on Friday and ends on Sunday?


----------



## Huskie_2009

Carl Spock said:


> Here's one I took the other day of a sign in La Crescent, Minnesota. I don't know about you but I know what I'm doing for summer fun!
> 
> Any bets the festival starts on Friday and ends on Sunday?


Fun fest? :eek2:
Do you need to bring your own lunch, blanket, nails and timber too?

Rock moving contest?


----------



## Carl Spock

Yes, it is for real:

http://lacrossetribune.com/app/calendar/events/index.php?com=detail&eID=27318&year=2011&month=8

Although can you imagine getting this phone call from a buddy?

_Caller:_ Hey, I'm down to the Crucifixion Summer Fun Fest!
_You:_ What are you doing?
_Caller:_ Not much. Just hanging around.

:eek2:

You can bet your bippy I'm stealing a yard sign before they go away. :grin:


----------



## Huskie_2009

Carl Spock said:


> Although can you imagine getting this phone call from a buddy?
> 
> _Caller:_ Hey, I'm down to the Crucifixion Summer Fun Fest!
> _You:_ What are you doing?
> _Caller:_ Not much. Just hanging around.


:lol:

Is there a @911 on Twitter?


----------



## B Newt




----------



## Nick

*By the time someone reads all this, their hair is probably on fire. *


Huskie_2009 said:


> Is there a @911 on Twitter?


----------



## B Newt




----------



## Nick




----------



## MysteryMan

Nick said:


>


Yeah, but more accurate then most meteorologists.


----------



## Nick

than


----------



## MysteryMan

Nick said:


> than


Got me again.


----------



## B Newt




----------



## B Newt

This one is so right...


----------



## SwampFox504




----------



## SwampFox504




----------



## SwampFox504




----------



## B Newt




----------



## MysteryMan

B Newt said:


>


Does'nt speak highly of Law Enforcement Officers in that area does it.


----------



## Laxguy

MysteryMan said:


> Does'nt speak highly of Law Enforcement Officers in that area does it.


Hmmmm....It *could be* that the thieves are to be commended...


----------



## Laxguy

_Post padding alert....._

By that I mean, when they weren't out theiven' and burgling, they were on neighborhood watch or fire patrol, making sure minors weren't buying booze....
or sumpin'.....


----------



## B Newt




----------



## VDP07

Yesterday at our local Post Office.


----------



## Laxguy

VDP07 said:


> Yesterday at our local Post Office.


There are thousands of PO's in CA. 
Where, please?


----------



## VDP07

Lets make it interesting. According to Google maps, 94.3 miles, roughly ESE of you, if by "East Bay" you mean Oakland.


----------



## Laxguy

VDP07 said:


> Lets make it interesting. According to Google maps, 94.3 miles, roughly ESE of you, if by "East Bay" you mean Oakland.


Veeeery close! I'm in a tiny city surrounded by Oaktown.

Are you in Merced?

I love Google maps, and I am sure there's a measuring tool, just couldn't find it in time. And of course, I'd need exact compass heading, Mag. or True!


----------



## VDP07

Only 1 PO in my town....


----------



## B Newt




----------



## B Newt




----------

